# My K3 updated to 3.1 AUTOMATICALLY



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I got up this morning to discover my K3 had updated automatically overnight to 3.1, without my having the opportunity to first take off the sleep picture hack I have on. Now I can no longer do that. I thought this was supposed to be a voluntary beta update? I am very annoyed.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Well my wireless will be off for the duration now. I do NOT want this update as I DO want my hacks and have not put them on yet.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

Strange that I haven't even received any automatic updates on my K3... I'm still running 3.0.1 on mine. I wonder if Amazon will ever catch up to me and I'll get 3.1 one of these days. I leave my wireless off except when I'm downloading a book, but you'd think the update would just download whenever I turned my wireless on?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Well my wireless will be off for the duration now. I do NOT want this update as I DO want my hacks and have not put them on yet.


I'm not so much concerned about the hack itself as I already have it on and it's still working. My concern is that I can't take it off now, even if I wanted to. Although at present you can update your Kindle with the hacks still on, in the past you couldn't. If Amazon introduce a future update that can't be done with the hacks on, I'll be stuck unable to update. They may not do that, but I was leaning towards being better safe than sorry and going to take mine off before I updated - that choice has now been taken away from me. It still says on the update page that it's an Early Preview Release and that "We will update this page when we complete the Early Preview and begin to automatically deliver the update." Clearly at the moment the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. 



Fireheart223 said:


> Strange that I haven't even received any automatic updates on my K3... I'm still running 3.0.1 on mine. I wonder if Amazon will ever catch up to me and I'll get 3.1 one of these days. I leave my wireless off except when I'm downloading a book, but you'd think the update would just download whenever I turned my wireless on?


The previous updates - 3.0.2 and 3.0.3 - were never pushed automatically, so you would never have gotten them unless you did it manually. 3.1 was supposed to be the same, at least until they'd finished testing it. Apparently not....


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

I've no idea why Amazon seem to be pushing 3.1 out for automatic upgrade.  It hasn't even been out that long so Amazon must be really confident about this particular version.  Its still marked as Early Preview and they even say on there that its not automatic yet!  Many people are going to be supremely annoyed about this...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow....glad I removed my hacks yesterday and updated on my own. I was going to wait but decided to be safe rather than sorry. I certainly didn't expect them to be sending it out now, but figured I'd remove them before I forgot and it automatically updated at some point later.


----------



## Johsch (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess that's the chance you take anytime you hack into the software. It's not Amazon's fault. I was going to install the hack but I changed my mind and I'm glad I did when I installed 3.1.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Johsch said:


> I guess that's the chance you take anytime you hack into the software. It's not Amazon's fault. I was going to install the hack but I changed my mind and I'm glad I did when I installed 3.1.


No, it isn't Amazon's fault that I have the hack on - but I _am_ annoyed that they continue to refer to the update as an optional Early Review when apparently that's not so. Regardless of hack status, people should have the choice about whether they upgrade or keep the features they like/prefer. In fact that's what makes it doubly annoying - the fact that I don't particularly want or need any of the new features. I don't make notes or have any desire to see someone else's, none of my books seem to have pages activated and all that's happened is I've 'lost' the continuous locations feature as it's now relegated to a menu option. The changes to the periodicals looks good, but I no longer have the time to read any and so don't subscribe any more. I'd be quite happy to lose all the new features for the ability to change my sleep pictures without having to use a


Spoiler



bloody


 hack in the first place. (And if Amazon are really listening to their customers as they keep saying, then that would be top of the list for about 85% of them, but have they done it?)

*takes a deep breath*


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I'd be quite happy to lose all the new features for the ability to change my sleep pictures without having to use a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Amen, sister! If that feature _ever_ becomes available, I will instantly install it.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Last week I thought that Amazon had already upgraded my Kindle software. I'd left the wireless on for an hour by mistake, and when I went back to a technical ebook I was reading, I saw page numbers at the bottom of the page!

It turns out the ebook was a PDF file. And PDF files -- though I'd never ever noticed it before -- have always had page numbers at the bottom of the page!  So I didn't get an automatic upgrade after all.  (I wonder if anybody else has made the same mistake?)


----------



## JerryInOCMD (Nov 30, 2010)

Can someone point me in the right direction for instructions on UNINSTALLING the SS-Hack and the Jailbreak? I might as well, uninstall, take the update, and live with dead writers for a while longer...Thanks.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JerryInOCMD said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction for instructions on UNINSTALLING the SS-Hack and the Jailbreak? I might as well, uninstall, take the update, and live with dead writers for a while longer...Thanks.


Same here, Jerry. I remember uninstalling the jailbreak and hack once, but don't remember the sequence or which files go where. I assume that the dead authors will be back in place when the jailbreak and hack are removed.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I posted in an earlier thread.. mine updated automatically a day or two ago.  I was happy since I wasn't having any luck downloading the file to my computers.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Fireheart223 said:


> I leave my wireless off except when I'm downloading a book, but you'd think the update would just download whenever I turned my wireless on?


This is exactly what happened with one of the Kindles in the ElkLair. It was turned on to download a couple of books and the update magically appeared at the same time.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just do not understand why they do not allow you to load your own screen savers... it would save so much grief! I have a K2 and have never updated it cause I do not want to bother removing my hacks. I am fine with it the way it is...It just seems so silly to me that they do not allow us the option of our own screen savers!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I just do not understand why they do not allow you to load your own screen savers...


Probably because it would be just one more item that they would have to provide tech support on.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought my Kindle for reading, so screen savers are a total non-issue for me.  I stopped using screen savers on my computers long long ago..


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> I bought my Kindle for reading, so screen savers are a total non-issue for me. I stopped using screen savers on my computers long long ago..


But you _can't _ disable the screensaver/sleep pictures on the Kindle, you have to have them and without a hack you can't choose which ones you get. Since you never turn the Kindle off you're stuck with seeing them every time you pick it up to read. I don't have my own pics on, I just got rid of all those dead authors and all the other ones I didn't like and now I just alternate between the only two of the supplied ones that I don't mind. I could live with it if they'd just make that feature available, even if we couldn't put our own pics on.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I just do not understand why they do not allow you to load your own screen savers... it would save so much grief! I have a K2 and have never updated it cause I do not want to bother removing my hacks. I am fine with it the way it is...It just seems so silly to me that they do not allow us the option of our own screen savers!


Yeah, if they're going to give us an automatic update, how about one that let's us use our own screensavers without needing the hacks for it, rather than having page numbers. I don't really see what the point is with page numbers, I'm happy just looking at the percentages to see where I am in a book. Custom screen savers would be nice though.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I bought my Kindle for reading, so screen savers are a total non-issue for me. I stopped using screen savers on my computers long long ago..


I bought my Kindle only for reading, too, but I still prefer my own screensavers to the dead authors.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Probably because it would be just one more item that they would have to provide tech support on.


This


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

if they're avoiding custom screen savers to cut down on CS calls, they could at least allow the option of disabling the dead author parade and going with a blank screen when the device is 'sleeping.'

For the life of me I can't understand why they insist on making us look at those horrid dead author pics.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Less tech calls could probably be it. I guess people always want choices. I don't even see the screensavers, I flick the switch before I even open the cover so by the time I look at the Kindle, its gone. Not that I mind them. I like looking at the authors from days gone by. Not really their fault they dead though  . I would worry if they weren't  

Would more modern authors really be better? I mean its looking at Stephen King really an improvement to Jane Austen? 

Talk about creepy  

I just don't think they want to add another level of tech calls. 

My guess is, it will be not long before someone comes up with another new way to put your own on again. They always do. 

I would probably take off the jailbreaks though for now until they do so it doesn't interfere with whatever they come up with.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I posted this in the "tips, tricks, and troubleshooting" area, but am asking here, too, as I haven't had an answer, and I want to get this done.

I downloaded the jailbreak and hack files at the end of September. I'd like to uninstall them today so that I can turn on my wifi without fear of the update forcing the jailbreak and hacks to remain on my Kindle. When I go to the MobileRead site via the link that I sent to my daughters on 9/30, the files that I see when I unpack the .zip files were modified in November. Will the uninstall.bin files modified in November work with the hacks that I put on in Septmember? I can do this when I get home, but really want/need to turn on my wifi.  Also, am I right in assuming that the hacks are removed in reverse order, doing the ss one first and then the jailbreak? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't see how tech calls should be the valid driver for not allowing custom screensavers -- not that it wouldn't be a reason discussed by the Kindle developers, but in my opinion if that is what is driving their decision making it isn't a good one. I know that the nook allows the user to select different screensaver themes (e.g., cityscapes) so that there isn't any additional step needed if a user doesn't want to upload their own picture. If they did want to upload a picture it could be done. For those Kindle users that don't care about screensavers or don't want to go to the trouble of uploading a picture, they could use the default (the same way it occurs now). 

Amazon should be looking at making the Kindle competitive. I think that is why the page numbers were added - the nook also had these. Whether an update causes additional tech calls should be planned for so that adequate support can be provided, but shouldn't be the driving force in deciding whether an option is offered. My opinion.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I posted this in the "tips, tricks, and troubleshooting" area, but am asking here, too, as I haven't had an answer, and I want to get this done.
> 
> I downloaded the jailbreak and hack files at the end of September. I'd like to uninstall them today so that I can turn on my wifi without fear of the update forcing the jailbreak and hacks to remain on my Kindle. When I go to the MobileRead site via the link that I sent to my daughters on 9/30, the files that I see when I unpack the .zip files were modified in November. Will the uninstall.bin files modified in November work with the hacks that I put on in Septmember? I can do this when I get home, but really want/need to turn on my wifi. Also, am I right in assuming that the hacks are removed in reverse order, doing the ss one first and then the jailbreak?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


**CAUTION**

I guess I was in the same boat as you. I was not sure what hack, well, the date of the hack, I had used. I just tried using the latest version and was scared xxxxless - huge error screen - lots of text, error message and basically said failure to update software. I did finally notice the less prominent advisory - PRESS R on keyboard to resume using your kindle. That got me going and my k3 is back but with hacks still in place.

I got the k3 in early Oct and did the hack later like late Oct or maybe Nov. It might be nice if there were a way to identify which version of the hack was installed so you can UNDO it more easily or if the removal tool were more universal. But it is a hack and we are more or less on our own. Complicating it for me - I did have a c drive crash around New Years so I had to search for potential downloads in backup prior to that crash. In the interim but think I found another earlier version of the hacks and may try that when I regain some adrenaline for the next exciting rush.

I don't know if there's an archive of older hacks. Good luck.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ff2 said:


> **CAUTION**
> 
> I guess I was in the same boat as you. I was not sure what hack, well, the date of the hack, I had used. I just tried using the latest version and was scared xxxxless - huge error screen - lots of text, error message and basically said failure to update software. I did finally notice the less prominent advisory - PRESS R on keyboard to resume using your kindle. That got me going and my k3 is back but with hacks still in place.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sorry about the problems that you encountered. I'd have a heart attack if my Kindle 3 started displaying weird things or seemed as if it weren't going to re-boot properly.

I'm sure that I still have the original hack .zip files at home, so I should be fine. Wish I didn't have to mess with it, though. Funny, I have no problem working on computers and techie things UNLESS they're my own prized possessions. I have a lab of 11 computers in my room at school, and I've worked on them countless times. If it's MY computer, though, I just want it to work without having to spend a lot of time troubleshooting and fixing problems.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Wunderkind said:


> Amazon should be looking at making the Kindle competitive.


Yes, and it is a cost/benefit/easy user experience issue.

It is unlikely that screens savers are a make or break issue for those contemplating a Kindle - although perhaps it is for some.

I like the idea of being able to turn them off (as posted above).

It's intriguing how the Kindle is an ebook reader - yet most of the general discussion involves things tangential to reading at best.


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Jan 19, 2011)

Fortunately, I turned wifi off before this started, so I have a chance to remove the hack and jailbreak before the update. I was wondering about this. When I ran the screensaver hack, it created a backup folder. I am guessing that this is used to put things back. If I were to replace the images with my own images but renamed them to the original file names. Would they then be shown instead of the original images and still be seen as not hacked or jailbroken when I remove the hack and jailbreak?

smwoodcrafts


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

smwoodcrafts said:


> Fortunately, I turned wifi off before this started, so I have a chance to remove the hack and jailbreak before the update. I was wondering about this. When I ran the screensaver hack, it created a backup folder. I am guessing that this is used to put things back. If I were to replace the images with my own images but renamed them to the original file names. Would they then be shown instead of the original images and still be seen as not hacked or jailbroken when I remove the hack and jailbreak?
> 
> smwoodcrafts


re: placing your own photos in backup

Sounds like an interesting idea but I have a feeling it won't work. I suspect the backups were for folks who want to use some of the original pictures. But give it a try and let us know - obviously, making sure to BACKUP that backup folder in case you need it.

Actually, I turned wifi back on, got some stuff that was out there but turned it off again. Still trying to decide if I want the hacks back on. So avoiding any auto-update for the moment.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

If my Kindle is sleeping, I usually pick it up and slide the on switch simultaneously, so I'm not staring at the screensaver. Besides, they really don't bother me. I can see people wanting to customize but it simply wouldn't be a topic for complaint in my book.



Linjeakel said:


> But you _can't _ disable the screensaver/sleep pictures on the Kindle, you have to have them and without a hack you can't choose which ones you get. Since you never turn the Kindle off you're stuck with seeing them every time you pick it up to read. I don't have my own pics on, I just got rid of all those dead authors and all the other ones I didn't like and now I just alternate between the only two of the supplied ones that I don't mind. I could live with it if they'd just make that feature available, even if we couldn't put our own pics on.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

smwoodcrafts said:


> If I were to replace the images with my own images but renamed them to the original file names. Would they then be shown instead of the original images and still be seen as not hacked or jailbroken when I remove the hack and jailbreak?


No. Updates will fail if you do that. It checks the contents of all firmware files and the screensaver files are part of that.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

mine is still 3.0.3


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mcostas said:


> mine is still 3.0.3


Mine is still on 3.0.1.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

> Mine is still on 3.0.1.


Mine too.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My replacement Kindle arrived last week with 3.0.2 and it's still on 3.0.2.


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Jan 19, 2011)

Tiersten said:


> No. Updates will fail if you do that. It checks the contents of all firmware files and the screensaver files are part of that.


Well, I didn't replace the screen saver files, but put everything back. Stilll at 3.0.2 and so is my daughter's.

smwoodcrafts


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't much care for the dead author pics, but I never really see them. My K3 is always in a closed cover, and I usually wake it before opening the cover.

Still... it'd be nice to put my own pics there, or at least have a choice.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Hrmm... now I'm going to have to go and check my wife's K3 to see what firmware level it's at. It's still very stock standard, no mods (yet  ).


----------



## Pierrep99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine still on 3.02. Wish it would update. I want the page numers.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

If you have hacks installed, can't you go to the menu option to "restore to factory condition" and automagially reset everything back to "new"??


----------



## Pierrep99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Kind of odd some are getting the auto updates already. I just emailed amazon today asking when could I update using wifi and they responded that the update was not ready yet. That was 5 minutes ago I got that response.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

jhanel said:


> If you have hacks installed, can't you go to the menu option to "restore to factory condition" and automagially reset everything back to "new"??


No. Factory reset doesn't remove all the extra or modified files that are in the non accessible firmware area.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay.... good to know. =)

I might want to go undo my SS hack, then.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

jhanel said:


> I might want to go undo my SS hack, then.


It's a judgment call, but I would keep it.

It is possible the Kindle will have a problem when it updates, but most will not. If it has a problem, it is possible Amazon will blame it on the hack and refuse to assist but this is highly unlikely given the willingness of customer service to go beyond solving a customer's issue.

Embrace the risk! Live dangerously! Feel alive!


----------



## twparish (Feb 12, 2011)

I am new (have Kindle one week today) --- how can you tell if it has been auto-updated?
trying to learn -- twparish


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

twparish said:


> I am new (have Kindle one week today) --- how can you tell if it has been auto-updated?
> trying to learn -- twparish


From HOME, press Menu, Settings.... at the bottom right will be the firmware version. If it says 3.1 (xxxxxxx), you've got the new one. Otherwise, what it shipped with.


----------



## twparish (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks -- mine says 3.0.2 so apparently no update yet.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just received email that this was now being pushed out to all kindle users. So it is no longer in beta and is actual upgrade. Hopefully the SS hack will now be able to be made for this version.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

My Kindle has been working perfectly since day one.....and I am delighted with my own sleep screens via the jailbreak workaround.

I am living in dread that the unwanted "upgrade" is going to cause problems...


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Just received email that this was now being pushed out to all kindle users. So it is no longer in beta and is actual upgrade. Hopefully the SS hack will now be able to be made for this version.


I, too, got my notice that it's being pushed to Kindle users. I'd rather get it this way than have to download it myself since doing that froze and killed my last Kindle. I'm hoping nothing happens when the update downloads this time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NapCat said:


> My Kindle has been working perfectly since day one.....and I am delighted with my own sleep screens via the jailbreak workaround.
> 
> I am living in dread that the unwanted "upgrade" is going to cause problems...


I have a feeling that someone here will come up with a jailbreak and hack that will work w/3.1. That's why I went ahead and removed my jailbreak and ss hack. Remember, NapCat, that you will be unable to remove the jailbreak and hack that you have on your Kindle w/version 3.0.x once 3.1 is on. (I love my sleep screens, too, and can't wait to get them back.)


----------



## Cirlonde (Sep 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if restoring your Kindle to factory settings is an option for removing the ss hack successfully?  I'm just wondering, in case of an emergency type thing, i.e. accidentally installing the update before removing the hack.  At the moment, I'm just leaving my wifi off until I decide what I want to do but it'd be nice to know for future reference.

Thanks!
-C


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The 3.1 update went out of beta yesterday and is being pushed automatically to Kindles now. You may receive an email from Amazon.com regarding this. I received one this morning.



Linjeakel said:


> But you _can't _ disable the screensaver/sleep pictures on the Kindle, you have to have them....


I haven't tried this myself, but apparently you CAN disable the screensaver/sleep pictures!

I found the following instructions here: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/#faqshacks



> Disable sleep mode:
> 
> This is not a 'hack'; it simply uses built-in, but not publicly documented, commands.
> For each of these commands, from the HOME screen press DEL to bring up the search box. Then press SYM so you can type the first character.
> ...


There are a lot of other excellent Kindle tips on that website as well! And you can download a copy of the tips to your Kindle (free)!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I have a feeling that someone here will come up with a jailbreak and hack that will work w/3.1. That's why I went ahead and removed my jailbreak and ss hack. Remember, NapCat, that you will be unable to remove the jailbreak and hack that you have on your Kindle w/version 3.0.x once 3.1 is on. (I love my sleep screens, too, and can't wait to get them back.)


3.1 has been jailbroken! The instructions are still a little rough around the edges, but the author is apparently working on making it a little friendlier. It will allow folks with 3.1 and previous hacks to remove those hacks as well.

More info here


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Jan 19, 2011)

Cirlonde said:


> Can anyone tell me if restoring your Kindle to factory settings is an option for removing the ss hack successfully? I'm just wondering, in case of an emergency type thing, i.e. accidentally installing the update before removing the hack. At the moment, I'm just leaving my wifi off until I decide what I want to do but it'd be nice to know for future reference.
> 
> Thanks!
> -C


If you had read the thread, your question would have been answered and you wouldn't have had to ask it again, but no, it's not a valid way of taking off the ss hack.

smwoodcrafts


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a different problem. My wi-fi K3 updated automatically a couple of hours ago. Now at the bottom of the screen, I see the percent complete, but I no longer see the location numbers.

Does anyone know how to bring back the location numbers?

Thanks for any help.

JimC

*EDIT: If I press "Menu," when the menu box comes up, the locations appear at the bottom of the screen, then go away when I press "Back."*


----------



## Cirlonde (Sep 25, 2010)

smwoodcrafts said:


> If you had read the thread, your question would have been answered and you wouldn't have had to ask it again, but no, it's not a valid way of taking off the ss hack.
> 
> smwoodcrafts


Oh wow...my sincere apologies! I actually did read the thread but as I'm not very knowlegable about the lingo for hacks, I sometimes get bogged down and overlook stuff as I'm reading. Times like that, it seems simpler to ask a straight forward question hoping for some kind soul to take pity on my ignorance and offer an answer in layman's terms. And I didn't want to start a new thread, cluttering up the forums, to ask my question so I just replied to this one. I will most certainly think twice the next time I have a question so I don't offend.
-C


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cirlonde said:


> Can anyone tell me if restoring your Kindle to factory settings is an option for removing the ss hack successfully? I'm just wondering, in case of an emergency type thing, i.e. accidentally installing the update before removing the hack. At the moment, I'm just leaving my wifi off until I decide what I want to do but it'd be nice to know for future reference.
> 
> Thanks!
> -C


Factory reset does NOT remove the hacks from what I have read.

Since there is a new jailbreak for 3.1, you might want to remove the old hack and then the jailbreak then upgrade to 3.1 and install the new jailbreak and then whatever hacks.


----------



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

My K3 has been in sleep mode on with W-fi on, and still no update Am I doing something wrong? Also I was reading throught the posts. I am just dealing with the good ol' scrrensavers it comes with...even though I really hate some of them  Is there a way to get rid of any of them? Also is there a way to see what screensavers there are(meaning the ones that come with it)

P.s I looked in settings, and right niw it says I have version 3.0.2....??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gates4100 said:


> My K3 has been in sleep mode on with W-fi on, and still no update


It could be _days_ before it updates. Patience.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I updated my Kindle...but my SS hack stayed...is that abnormal?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I updated my Kindle...but my SS hack stayed...is that abnormal?


No.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I received an email from Amazon stating that I should leave my K3 with wifi/3G on as they would be sending out the latest update within the next few days.  This is the first time I have ever received this kind of notice for any of the updates for any of my Kindles, it is kind of surprising.  I'm not sure if I even want the update, any thoughts on the pros and cons?  I don't use any of the hacks and don't have a need for the page numbers, is there any advantage to this update?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ....I'm not sure if I even want the update, any thoughts on the pros and cons? I don't use any of the hacks and don't have a need for the page numbers, is there any advantage to this update? Thanks for any input.


I'm undecided about whether I want the update too. You may find these screenshots helpful: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51930.0.html. They show what the update features look like on the Kindle. I don't have any subscriptions currently, but the newspaper layout changes look like a nice improvement.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

smwoodcrafts said:


> If you had read the thread, your question would have been answered and you wouldn't have had to ask it again, but no, it's not a valid way of taking off the ss hack.
> 
> smwoodcrafts


Wow. All of 13 previous posts here, and your #14 has to be this smarmy? If your time is too valuable to read one more post (from another relative newcomer who is asking for help), you could've saved time by simply typing "no."

Sheesh!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> . . . . ., is there any advantage to this update?


There might not be. . . .but I also don't think there's any disadvantage. . . .I wouldn't worry about it one way or the other.

For me, the page numbers thing is immaterial. . .I have always just used the progress bar. Doesn't matter to me that locations don't always show or that I have to press menu to get locations and page numbers.

As far as newspapers. . .if you're a 'pick and choose' reader, the layout of the article titles is probably better -- makes it easier to pick and choose. I tend to go front to back and just skip past if there's an article I'm not interested in.

And the 'rate it' option at the end of every book. . . .that's easy to skip over if you don't care, or rate it and the next time you connect and sync that info will carry to your 'collections'.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ Thank you Ann.  One other question, I have read several posts of people experiencing "slowing" of the Kindle with this new update, is this a matter "hit and miss" or are we only hearing from those few that have experienced this?  In other words, does it slow down everyone's Kindle or just a few?  Once again, Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ^^ Thank you Ann. One other question, I have read several posts of people experiencing "slowing" of the Kindle with this new update, is this a matter "hit and miss" or are we only hearing from those few that have experienced this? In other words, does it slow down everyone's Kindle or just a few? Once again, Thanks!


My Kindle doesn't seem to have slowed down.

As for doing the update, I'm a believer in keeping my tech toys updated, although I hate to lose my screensavers. (I will get them back, I'm sure, as apparently hacks are being developed as we speak.)


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> Now at the bottom of the screen, I see the percent complete, but I no longer see the location numbers.
> 
> Does anyone know how to bring back the location numbers?
> 
> EDIT: If I press "Menu," when the menu box comes up, the locations appear at the bottom of the screen, then go away when I press "Back."[


I didn't see that anyone answered you. No, there is no way to get locations back while reading. As you have discovered, pressing menu is the only way to see them.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> My Kindle doesn't seem to have slowed down.
> 
> As for doing the update, I'm a believer in keeping my tech toys updated, although I hate to lose my screensavers. (I will get them back, I'm sure, as apparently hacks are being developed as we speak.)


The NEW JAILBREAK is available. Firmware 3.1 came overnight. I just installed the new jailbreak followed by the screensaver hack - MY PHOTOS are showing once again.

What I also did was create a text file in the root of the kindle. That file contains the version numbers and dates of the jailbreak and hack so that I can find the appropriate UNinstall files further down the road if necessary. (Reason: when I went to UNinstall last week, I had the wrong UNinstall file and got a scary warning message since I had used the wrong bin file. This way, I hope that I have sufficient info to remove what I've installed. I actually just copied over the various hack zip files to the root of my k3 - so they will be at the ready in the future.)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ff2 said:


> The NEW JAILBREAK is available. Firmware 3.1 came overnight. I just installed the new jailbreak followed by the screensaver hack - MY PHOTOS are showing once again.
> 
> What I also did was create a text file in the root of the kindle. That file contains the version numbers and dates of the jailbreak and hack so that I can find the appropriate UNinstall files further down the road if necessary. (Reason: when I went to UNinstall last week, I had the wrong UNinstall file and got a scary warning message since I had used the wrong bin file. This way, I hope that I have sufficient info to remove what I've installed. I actually just copied over the various hack zip files to the root of my k3 - so they will be at the ready in the future.)


That's great news. Did you find the jaibreak and hack files in today's unread posts?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

The jailbreak is over at Mobileread:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122519

(hope the moderators don't mind posting of a link to their site)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ff2 said:


> The jailbreak is over at Mobileread:
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122519
> 
> (hope the moderators don't mind posting of a link to their site)


Thanks! They won't mind, as it's been posted before with other hacks and jailbreaks. I don't see any new ss hack files, so does that mean that we use the new 3.1 jailbreak and then the ss hack that we had in place with 3.0.x?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ^^ Thank you Ann. One other question, I have read several posts of people experiencing "slowing" of the Kindle with this new update, is this a matter "hit and miss" or are we only hearing from those few that have experienced this? In other words, does it slow down everyone's Kindle or just a few? Once again, Thanks!


I _think_ that to get the page numbers, you need to sync and check and then any books that have added page numbers need to be re-indexed. I expect this is the source of many of the 'my kindle is slow' reports. But, honestly, I've got over 700 books on mine and haven't noticed it.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks! They won't mind, as it's been posted before with other hacks and jailbreaks. I don't see any new ss hack files, so does that mean that we use the new 3.1 jailbreak and then the ss hack that we had in place with 3.0.x?


You do you use "old" screensaver hack. I believe that the "old" font hack is still used, too (I don't have the font hack installed). I gather duokan (Chinese firmware good for pdf and epub) needs a slight workaround.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ff2 said:


> You do you use "old" screensaver hack. I believe that the "old" font hack is still used, too (I don't have the font hack installed). I gather duokan (Chinese firmware good for pdf and epub) needs a slight workaround.


Thanks. So all I do is install the new jailbreak and then install the old ss hack?


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep... I was typing on my computer, and my kindle just updated itself right in front of me. Didn't even have the tact to go to the bathroom and update itself it private. Just flashed the white screen and whipped out the ole progress bar right there and then. I was shocked, to say the least.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks. So all I do is install the new jailbreak and then install the old ss hack?


Yes. As a matter of fact, when I removed the old jailbreak and ss hack, I left the folder that had been created and where my photos were. When I installed the new jailbreak and hack, my photos were immediately showing on reboot and sleep. So I really did not have to do much (I had removed the old stuff last week but, as noted, left the folder).


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got mine 

My Kindle also seems to be working faster so that's a plus


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine updated automatically. 

I haven't used it in a few days and was surprised it see it start up a little slower. Then I saw the newspaper layout was changed. Oh well, at least the update is out of the way.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Since my Kindle updated to 3.1 the location numbers are gone. Now at the bottom it just gives the percentage of the book is read. Is there a way to get those location numbers back?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Press the menu button and it will show the locations on the bottom and if the book has page numbers, it will show those too. 

There is no way with this upgrade to display locations or page number permanently which I personally like this way now. Less clutter on the bottom.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Atunah said:


> There is no way with this upgrade to display locations or page number permanently which I personally like this way now. Less clutter on the bottom.


That, to me, sucks because I felt that the location numbers gave me a better feel for the progress I was making than the percnetage meter. Having to press menu everytimeI want to see them is annoying as hell. I don't like this move.


----------



## tng_in_cheek (Mar 31, 2011)

> That, to me, sucks because I felt that the location numbers gave me a better feel  for the progress I was making than the percnetage meter.  Having to press menu everytimeI want to see them is annoying as hell.  I don't like  this move.

Neither do I, I have discovered the Menu button trick pretty quickly, but it is annoying.

Does anyone from Amazon even read this, so they know?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

tng_in_cheek said:


> Does anyone from Amazon even read this, so they know?


I don't know the answer to your question, but you can send an email to Amazon.com to voice your displeasure. Their Kindle feedback email address in the U.S. is [email protected], and in the UK it's [email protected].


----------

